# Speed lace repair - possible?



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, neni, that sucks.

This is a long-shot, but several years ago I had the same problem with my Burton Boots. They sent me a tool which was essentially a wire cable with a handle that was used to install the speed laces. I broke mine, but it worked by inserting the cable loop into the formed channel in the boot. The loop would pop out and you would put the lace through this loop and pull the cable back through, and this would pull the lace through those curving channels. maybe Burton still has something like this ??

Good luck


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I used a copper electric wire stripped off of its insulation and with one end tied to the lace's end with a nylon string. The trick is to find the wire with the right kind of thickness, pliability and stiffness to be able to thread through the channel and not bend on itself. 

Another trick is to dab a tiny dot of clear nail polish on the lace's end before threading (Burton for example suggests burning the end and here's where I clearly see how the sex of the engineer affects the process, ha! Nail polish works much better because it doesn't fray the lace and doesn't leave the residue but very few boys know that). It might even harden the end of the lace enough to thread through the channel without the help of the wire if the shell is in decent condition.


----------



## Tratrim (Feb 7, 2013)

It should be easy enough with this simple tool.

It's originally used to get small elastic through the tip of fishing poles. So thin flexible stuff, into a thin canal. Exactly like the lace through the boot  

I don't think it would be easily available in the states but since you're in europe, you'll find it online for less than 5 euros with the keywords "aiguille passe élastique". 

Hope this will help 

Edit: hadn't read Deagol's post, but sounds like this is the exact same thing !


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Awesome, thanks a lot, guys! Gonna buy such a loop thingy.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Go to a shop, they have the tool.

I've used fishing line to do it before.
If you melt the end of the boot lace so the fishing line doesn't get pulled of while you're pulling it through its easier.


TT


----------

